# Jackall "Chubby"



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hi all.
Just bought myself a new lure from Tackle World in Fyshwick. 
Just wondering who uses a Chubby and what luck they have had.
Is this the same Chubby as the Ecogear brand?
I intend to give it it's first swim tomorrow if the wind eases. :roll:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi John, I have that exact same Jackal Chubby - it is NOT the same as the Ecogear lures - I think that the Ecogears are nicknamed chubbies for the body shape but they are actually CK40s (I think). The Jackals are the original Chubbies.

The first thing you want to do is change the trebles - the ones they come with are awful!

I caught a LOT of bream (between 15-22cm) trolling my Chubby around Swan Lake near Jervis Bay - it dives to approx 6 feet or so, so gets a little deeper than an SX-40.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Manns 5+ is the original "chubby"

On special at motackle at the moment. Just bought a couple


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

umm... something about getting a "chubby" in fyshwick..... theres a joke there i'm sure of it!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

ok, i'll go now, i've had my snigger hehehe


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Gday John ,
I took my Jackal Chubby for a test run last week and picked up 4 bream between 23-28cm. I was trolling it along with the CK40 ecogear and they both performed well.( Note that the jackal comes in a shallow diver and a deeper diver - the have exactly the same body size just different bib.( the one you pictured is the deep diver ). 
Squidder is spot on about the trebles. I replaced mine with size 6 single gamakatsu hooks and am happy with the results. Interestingly I have found that I am getting "cleaner hook-ups" with the singles and have subsequently replaced the trebles on by ck40s with single hooks as well.
cheers mate
Devo


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

hahahahahahahaha that is priceless Kerrie :lol: :lol:


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Peril said:


> Manns 5+ is the original "chubby"
> 
> On special at motackle at the moment. Just bought a couple


 Aaaah yes,the old Manns 5+.Caught lots of flatties on those in the olden days. 
You've inspired me Peril,I've only got one left in my vast lure collection in a hideous bright green,its pay day tomorrow,might duck into FTA and get reaquainted.


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

[


> quote="crazyratwoman"]:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> umm... something about getting a "chubby" in fyshwick..... theres a joke there i'm sure of it!
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Kerrie,
I forgot to mention that I got my chubbie just before I went to Wetspot.   : :wink:

PS)
Chubbie is a lure.
Wetspot is a Kayak/adventure store. 
Hehehe........


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

john... always good to get the chubby first before going to the wetspot hey... :roll:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

That is funny!!!


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

John,

My biggest bream (38cm) was caught last week was on an Ecogear chubby. For me they have been outfishing the SX40s by 5 to 1.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Can someone shed some light on the Ecogear chubby lures? Is 'chubby' just a nickname for the CK40s??

Google doesn't seem to know what an Ecogear Chubby is :? :?


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Jason,

Just go to the website.... http://www.marukyu.com/eng/ecogear/prem ... 40f07.html

Its the CK40 that I refer to as a 'chubby' :? Don't know if thats an official name.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeD/30kAACbfgAASUIGAEqqkGCo+7/6gMACm2GqeqflJtNTIPKG1Mn6UYPUmhEnppNHqNNADQABoIEmgyABoAAPUEKKe5HQ9mqbNdtanpfvJUgjjBAnMQ3PKXR3WPYaRgGfk4WYCZ4leVs8TOZrz5JxuIefFIiozCYLC4SraVoei+iUagb2BMi02buYmCODw3XLFRUyhGagZI0+CXOMTTWA+kwJ7DY/p5UMFqV4yCCRURwNAYQGoPkG4lIdMWH/F3JFOFCQ4P/fSQA==


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Squidder said:


> Can someone shed some light on the Ecogear chubby lures? Is 'chubby' just a nickname for the CK40s??
> 
> Google doesn't seem to know what an Ecogear Chubby is :? :?


Chubby is Jackall (Lake Police) name only. Ecogear is CK40F07 - poetic


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Leigh I can only imagine :shock:

Cheers Mark and Dave


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

> redphoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Squidder said:
> ...


Don't put "wetspot" into Google either Red.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

does any one know if a chubby is a good way to get into a few pinkies


squiggy v's hardbody


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

You know Dodge is always using his "Chubby" at Hinze.
I don't know what he'd do if it ever got bitten off :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Chris


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gunston said:


> You know Dodge is always using his "Chubby" at Hinze.
> I don't know what he'd do if it ever got bitten off :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Chris


My chubby doesn't perform as good as in the past :lol:


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Hay Dodge. We all know that if a muscle is not used on a regular basis it shrinks away. :lol:


----------

